# Contratti



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

I contratti sono vincolanti per i contraenti rispetto ai punti sottofirmati.
Se uno dei contraenti non rispetta il contratto viene citato in giudizio.
Il matrimonio è un contratto.
E' un contratto particolare perché i contraenti sono legati da un sentimento (ci si augura, almeno inizialmente) d'amore, ma sempre un contratto è.
Tanto è vero che si contrae matrimonio proprio per sancire quei diritti e doveri.
Perché quando ci sono disaccordi si vuole eludere un contratto sottoscritto senza tener conto dell'altro contraente e senza, a volte, tener conto del contratto?
Anche nel caso di libero accodo successivo da "separati in casa" si ha la consapevolezza che l'altro potrebbe sempre chiedere il rispetto del contratto o denunciare l'inadempienza?
Perché si vuole credere a contratti informali, non sottoscritti e non pubblici se è stato disatteso un contratto formale?


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Il matrimonio non è un contratto, ma un negozio giuridico avente ripercussioni anche patrimoniali.
La differenza è sostanziale, perchè il contratto poggia sul rapporto tra prestazione e controprestazione, il negozio giuridico è una libera espressione di volontà.
Se violo il contratto incorro in sanzione, se violo il vincolo matrimoniale, no. Il matrimonio poggia sulla volontà: si sta insieme finchè si vuole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è un contratto, ma un negozio giuridico avente ripercussioni anche patrimoniali.
> La differenza è sostanziale, perchè il contratto poggia sul rapporto tra prestazione e controprestazione, il negozio giuridico è una libera espressione di volontà.
> Se violo il contratto incorro in sanzione, se violo il vincolo matrimoniale, no. Il matrimonio poggia sulla volontà: si sta insieme finchè si vuole.


 Ho commesso un grave errore giuridico (giusto il termine?), ma la sostanza era che comunque esistono degli obblighi di mutua assistenza perfino da separati. Non capisco come ci si possa fidare di "patti di non aggressione" informali.
Pensabìvo a separati di fatto in casa che potrebbero fare richieste inaspettate.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho commesso un grave errore giuridico (giusto il termine?), ma la sostanza era che comunque esistono degli obblighi di mutua assistenza perfino da separati. Non capisco come ci si possa fidare di "patti di non aggressione" informali.
> Pensabìvo a separati di fatto in casa che potrebbero fare richieste inaspettate.


La separazione in casa giuridicamente non esiste. Si è  sposati. Con tutti gli obblighi di mutua assistenza previsti.
Finche non si divorzia, si è in costanza di matrimonio; teoricamente si sarebbe tenuti ancora alla fedeltà, o comunque ad un atteggiamento non lesivo dell'onore del coniuge separato.
Anche se ormai la giurisprudenza è più elastica...


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Secondo me la separazione in casa è una balla anche di fatto.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me la separazione in casa è una balla anche di fatto.


anche per me.
Capisco che giuridicamente sia una sorta di contratto ma a me vedere il matrimonio così (come un contratto)mette tristezza


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I contratti sono vincolanti per i contraenti rispetto ai punti sottofirmati.
> Se uno dei contraenti non rispetta il contratto viene citato in giudizio.
> Il matrimonio è un contratto.
> E' un contratto particolare perché i contraenti sono legati da un sentimento (ci si augura, almeno inizialmente) d'amore, ma sempre un contratto è.
> ...


ho imparato sul lavoro che i contratti spesso servono solo a dar soldi agli avvocati 
e cmq non riesco a vedere un matrimonio come un accordo tra due società.
se l'amore finisce finisce ....contratto o non contratto


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Ma io in effetti non ho mai creduto che il codice civile possa vincolare i sentimenti.
Ci si assiste reciprocamente finchè ci si ama. Poi, la legge prescive tante cose..ma insomma, serve a poco, secondo me.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Secondo me serve proprio quando finiscono i sentimenti:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me serve proprio quando finiscono i sentimenti:carneval:


Era questo a cui pensavo.
Chi, come Amarax, pensa che aver chiarito sia sufficiente.
Pensavo a chi ha il coraggio di fidarsi della correttezza di chi ha tradito...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Ah, il matrimonio è un contratto.
E quando lo dicevo io, mi si diceva che ero troppo semplicistico, cinico, freddo, materialista, etc, etc.

La coppia, quella vera, la fa un sentimento forte, non un....... CONTRATTO!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me serve proprio quando finiscono i sentimenti:carneval:


Assolutamente vero. Oppure in caso di vedovanza...tutela il vedovo. O il coniuge più debole.
I figli ormai sono ugualmente tutelati, anche se l'essere sposati, ancora li tutela di più...ma le leggi stanno cambiando anche in questo senso.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era questo a cui pensavo.
> Chi, come Amarax, pensa che aver chiarito sia sufficiente.
> Pensavo a chi ha il coraggio di fidarsi della correttezza di chi ha tradito...


Infatti io non mi fiderei piu', in presenza di figli, mi e' andata bene a culo una volta preferisco non sfidare la fortuna una seconda volta


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, il matrimonio è un contratto.
> E quando lo dicevo io, mi si diceva che ero troppo semplicistico, cinico, freddo, materialista, etc, etc.
> 
> La coppia, quella vera, la fa un sentimento forte, non un....... CONTRATTO!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 
Non è un contratto neanche secondo il codice.
Non è un contratto. 
Non capisco perchè molti lo pensano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, il matrimonio è un contratto.
> E quando lo dicevo io, mi si diceva che ero troppo semplicistico, cinico, freddo, materialista, etc, etc.
> 
> La coppia, quella vera, la fa un sentimento forte, non un....... CONTRATTO!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 Certo!
Ma se ci si sposa ...bisogna leggere cosa si firma.
Poi non è proprio un contratto, l'ha spiegato Irisi, ma io ne ho parlato in un senso preciso.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi fiderei piu', in presenza di figli, mi e' andata bene a culo una volta preferisco non sfidare la fortuna una seconda volta


Io non mi sono mai fidata. Chi tradisce una volta, lo può fare anche in seguito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai fidata. Chi tradisce una volta, lo può fare anche in seguito.


 E può tradire in altro modo, anche privando delle tutele nei fatti o utilizzando quanto sottoscritto (per i profani il termine contratto è usato per un accordo tra le parti con valore pubblico) per mettere in difficoltà chi avrebbe potuto farlo con lui e non se n'era avvalso.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E può tradire in altro modo, anche privando delle tutele nei fatti o utilizzando quanto sottoscritto (per i profani il termine contratto è usato per un accordo tra le parti con valore pubblico) per mettere in difficoltà chi avrebbe potuto farlo con lui e non se n'era avvalso.


Era di questo che parlavo


----------



## Bellamonella (6 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero. Oppure in caso di vedovanza...tutela il vedovo. O il coniuge più debole.
> I figli ormai sono ugualmente tutelati, anche se l'essere sposati, ancora li tutela di più...ma le leggi stanno cambiando anche in questo senso.


vorrei capire in cosa sono più tutelati i figli di genitori sposati 
grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Bellamonella ha detto:


> vorrei capire in cosa sono più tutelati i figli di genitori sposati
> grazie


 Ereditano anche dai consanguinei del padre.


----------



## geisha (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è un contratto neanche secondo il codice.
> Non è un contratto.
> Non capisco perchè molti lo pensano...


perchè è comunque un negozio giuridico ..... per i piu' sfugge la sottile differenza che ha segnalato tu!
per i piu' sfugge che la separazione è solo una pausa che precede la rottura del matrimonio segnata dal divorzio e che quindi permangono alcuni vincoli come hai dettagliato tu.
per i piu' sfugge che giuridicamente la separazione in casa è un rattoppo, un rimedio casalingo insignificante giuridicamente in cui tutto anche se definito dai coniugi puo' essere ritrattato in qualsiasi momento.
diciamo che fondamentalmente la superficialità di molti sta nel fatto che quando ci si deve sposare son tutti li pronti per mettere la firmetta, dedicano piu' tempo alla lettura dei trafiletti della gazzetta dello sport o di novella duemila. quando pero' qualcosa va storto sono tutti pronti a leggersi punto per punto tutta la giurisprudenza in merito per rivendicare il piu' possibile all'ex coniuge............


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> perchè è comunque un negozio giuridico ..... per i piu' sfugge la sottile differenza che ha segnalato tu!
> per i piu' sfugge che la separazione è solo una pausa che precede la rottura del matrimonio segnata dal divorzio e che quindi permangono alcuni vincoli come hai dettagliato tu.
> per i piu' sfugge che giuridicamente la separazione in casa è un rattoppo, un rimedio casalingo insignificante giuridicamente in cui tutto anche se definito dai coniugi puo' essere ritrattato in qualsiasi momento.
> diciamo che fondamentalmente la superficialità di molti sta nel fatto che quando* ci si deve sposare son tutti li pronti per mettere la firmetta*, dedicano piu' tempo alla lettura dei trafiletti della gazzetta dello sport o di novella duemila. quando pero' qualcosa va storto sono tutti pronti a leggersi punto per punto tutta la giurisprudenza in merito per rivendicare il piu' possibile all'ex coniuge............


è abbastanza umano e normale anche se sbagliato.
Nel momento in cui lo fai pensi più ai motivi per cui ti stai sposando.
A me i contratti pre matrimoniali americani fanno venire l'orticaria , eppure sono più chiari e cautelano meglio chi decide di separarsi


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2010)

Bellamonella ha detto:


> vorrei capire in cosa sono più tutelati i figli di genitori sposati
> grazie


 
Tizio e Gaia hanno un figlio minorenne. Decidono di separarsi. Il giudice nell'atto di separazione automaticamente stabilirà omologherà (sancirà) non solo la separazione dei due adulti, ma automaticamente anche gli accordi presi dagli adulti sui minori. Deciderà dovre vivranno, con chi e con quali mezzi. Con uno stesso atto Tizio e Caia si separano e tutelano il figlio.

Caio e Sempronia convivono ma non sono sposati ed hanno un figlio. Decidono di porre fine alla convivenza. Non c'è bisogno di andare dal giudice. Decideranno da soli come regolarsi sui figli. Il giudice non interverrà automaticamente per controllare se gli interessi dei minori sono salvaguardati, ma interverrà solo se uno dei due genitori faccia apposita istanza.

Nel caso di figli nati da un matrimonio i figli sono tutelati di diritto e di fatto, automaticamente.

Nel caso di figli nati da convivenza i figli sono tutelati di diritto, anche di fatto, ma non automaticamente.

La differenza è sostanziale se ci troviamo di fronte ad adulti degeneri.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tizio e Gaia hanno un figlio minorenne. Decidono di separarsi. Il giudice nell'atto di separazione automaticamente stabilirà omologherà (sancirà) non solo la separazione dei due adulti, ma automaticamente anche gli accordi presi dagli adulti sui minori. Deciderà dovre vivranno, con chi e con quali mezzi. Con uno stesso atto Tizio e Caia si separano e tutelano il figlio.
> 
> Caio e Sempronia convivono ma non sono sposati ed hanno un figlio. Decidono di porre fine alla convivenza. Non c'è bisogno di andare dal giudice. Decideranno da soli come regolarsi sui figli. Il giudice non interverrà automaticamente per controllare se gli interessi dei minori sono salvaguardati, ma interverrà solo se uno dei due genitori faccia apposita istanza.
> 
> ...


nella mia visione, prettamente laica, 
il matrimonio è la regolarizzazione civile di un amore ; che non è affatto squallida ma opportuna e sensata.
se si sceglie  di non arrivarci evidentemente si preferisce una libertà in nome della quale si è disposti a sacrificare un certo tipo di diritti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> perchè è comunque un negozio giuridico ..... per i piu' sfugge la sottile differenza che ha segnalato tu!
> per i piu' sfugge che la separazione è solo una pausa che precede la rottura del matrimonio segnata dal divorzio e che quindi permangono alcuni vincoli come hai dettagliato tu.
> per i piu' sfugge che giuridicamente la separazione in casa è un rattoppo, un rimedio casalingo insignificante giuridicamente in cui tutto anche se definito dai coniugi puo' essere ritrattato in qualsiasi momento.
> diciamo che fondamentalmente la superficialità di molti sta nel fatto che quando ci si deve sposare son tutti li pronti per mettere la firmetta, dedicano piu' tempo alla lettura dei trafiletti della gazzetta dello sport o di novella duemila. quando pero' qualcosa va storto sono tutti pronti a leggersi punto per punto tutta la giurisprudenza in merito per rivendicare il piu' possibile all'ex coniuge............


 Era il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread: chiarire.
Poi, non avendo conoscenze giuridiche, non sapevo differenziare il contratto da negozio giuridico.


----------



## geisha (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era il motivo per cui ho aperto il thread: chiarire.
> Poi, non avendo conoscenze giuridiche, non sapevo differenziare il contratto da negozio giuridico.


infatti secondo me hai fatto benissimo, porre l'attenzione su alcuni argomenti permette ad altri di non dare per scontato niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia visione, prettamente laica,
> il matrimonio è la regolarizzazione civile di un amore ; che non è affatto squallida ma opportuna e sensata.
> se si sceglie  di non arrivarci evidentemente si preferisce una libertà in nome della quale si è disposti a sacrificare un certo tipo di diritti



Se io e il mio compagno siamo disposti a sacrificare certi diritti, non vuol dire che sia bene che questi diritti manchino a chi scelte non ne ha fatte -i bimbi. 
Troverei giusto che i diritti per i bambini venissero parificati in toto.


----------



## Bellamonella (9 Settembre 2010)

infatti è anche vero che a volte si fanno delle scelte di cui non si conoscono bene le conseguenze, ed altre volte non sono nemmeno delle scelte.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se io e il mio compagno siamo disposti a sacrificare certi diritti, non vuol dire* che sia bene che questi diritti manchino a chi scelte non ne ha fatte -i bimbi. *
> Troverei giusto che i diritti per i bambini venissero parificati in toto.


hai ragione , però non capisco avendo figli che cosa veramente impedisca il matrimonio proprio come loro tutela.
nel mio caso mi sono sposata per questo(stavo bene anche come convivente)


----------



## Bellamonella (9 Settembre 2010)

a volte il figlio arriva prima del divorzio


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

Bellamonella ha detto:


> a volte il figlio arriva prima del divorzio


  prendevo in esame la coppia libera, chiedo scusa


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Bellamonella ha detto:


> a volte il figlio arriva prima del divorzio


 che intendi?


----------



## Bellamonella (9 Settembre 2010)

Che magari uno dei due ha alle spalle un matrimonio finito, ma non ancora il divorzio


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Bellamonella ha detto:


> Che magari uno dei due ha alle spalle un matrimonio finito, ma non ancora il divorzio


 ah, non avevo capito! 
Certo, possibile. Diventa più complesso.
Ci si può sposare dopo l'altro divorzio. 
Io conosco una ragazza che ha fatto un figlio senza nè matrimonio nè convivenza, però ha avuto fortuna e il padre è andato con lei dal giudice per sancire gli accordi del mantenimento e tutto. 
La sua migliore amica nello stesso periodo ha fatto un figlio col convivente. Si sono lasciati appena nata la bimba e lui non ha voluto nè riconoscerla nè darle soldi o vedere la piccola. Lei non ha soldi per fargli causa e forse non se la sente... non so. 
Certo è che ci va fortuna e una donna sola con un figlio non sempre può affidarsi alla fortuna. Perciò ogni tanto dovremmo imparare a cautelarci. 
Mi sa però che sono andata un pò OT.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, non avevo capito!
> Certo, possibile. Diventa più complesso.
> Ci si può sposare dopo l'altro divorzio.
> Io conosco una ragazza che ha fatto un figlio senza nè matrimonio nè convivenza, però ha avuto fortuna e il padre è andato con lei dal giudice per sancire gli accordi del mantenimento e tutto.
> ...


 
Assolutamente no, hai reso bene ciò che accade se uno dei due genitori è un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, non avevo capito!
> Certo, possibile. Diventa più complesso.
> Ci si può sposare dopo l'altro divorzio.
> Io conosco una ragazza che ha fatto un figlio senza nè matrimonio nè convivenza, però ha avuto fortuna e il padre è andato con lei dal giudice per sancire gli accordi del mantenimento e tutto.
> ...


All'amica sfortunata ricorda che in una causa di riconoscimento se il presunto padre rifiuta di fare il test di paternità il giudice stabilisce automaticamente che è davvero il padre biologico.
E in questo caso il figlio ha diritto agli alimenti e all'eredità, anche se la madre no. Diglielo, se non fa nulla è la bimba che ci rimette.

Per il costo della causa, può mettersi d'accordo con l'avvocato di pagarlo dopo, un pò alla volta. Non sarebbe un accordo così strano...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> All'amica sfortunata ricorda che in una causa di riconoscimento se il presunto padre rifiuta di fare il test di paternità il giudice stabilisce automaticamente che è davvero il padre biologico.
> E in questo caso il figlio ha diritto agli alimenti e all'eredità, anche se la madre no. Diglielo, se non fa nulla è la bimba che ci rimette.
> 
> Per il costo della causa, può mettersi d'accordo con l'avvocato di pagarlo dopo, un pò alla volta. Non sarebbe un accordo così strano...


se ha un reddito bassissimo o un reddito nullo c'è ill gratuito patrocinio. si fa fare un isee e chiede informazioni al tribunale dei minori (credo che per una storia così sia quello indicato) per avere l'avvocato gratuitamente


----------



## geisha (12 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> All'amica sfortunata ricorda che in una causa di riconoscimento se il presunto padre rifiuta di fare il test di paternità il giudice stabilisce automaticamente che è davvero il padre biologico.
> E in questo caso il figlio ha diritto agli alimenti e all'eredità, anche se la madre no. Diglielo, se non fa nulla è la bimba che ci rimette.
> 
> Per il costo della causa, può mettersi d'accordo con l'avvocato di pagarlo dopo, un pò alla volta. Non sarebbe un accordo così strano...


tutto questo per cosa????? mi chiedo io per continuare ad avere a che fare con uno stronzo e per garantire a mio figlio due euro e un padre che non l'ha voluto???????
a volte il buon senso forse è piu' efficace della legge a mio avviso.


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> tutto questo per cosa????? mi chiedo io per continuare ad avere a che fare con uno stronzo e per garantire a mio figlio due euro e un padre che non l'ha voluto???????
> a volte il buon senso forse è piu' efficace della legge a mio avviso.


:up::up:
ma il buon senso troppo spesso è offuscato da rabbia e rancore


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up:
> ma il buon senso troppo spesso è offuscato da rabbia e rancore


e ci sono gli analisti per curarsi  .........


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> e ci sono gli analisti per curarsi  .........


da mettere rigorosamente in conto all'ex:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> tutto questo per cosa????? mi chiedo io per continuare ad avere a che fare con uno stronzo e per garantire a mio figlio due euro e un padre che non l'ha voluto???????
> a volte il buon senso forse è piu' efficace della legge a mio avviso.



Per garantire al figlio innocente la possibilità di un futuro economicamente sereno. Ci sono cose molto più importanti, certo, il denaro non fa la felicità, ok,  ma in questo mondo c'è poco da fare, le disponibilità economiche AIUTANO MOLTO.

Se il padre non lo vuole riconoscere, è altamente probabile che non si faccia vedere neppure una volta che il giudice l'abbia obbligato a pagare.
Quindi, arrivano i soldini e il padre è comunque via.
E il figlio si paga l'università.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Per garantire al figlio innocente la possibilità di un futuro economicamente sereno. Ci sono cose molto più importanti, certo, il denaro non fa la felicità, ok, ma in questo mondo c'è poco da fare, le disponibilità economiche AIUTANO MOLTO.
> 
> Se il padre non lo vuole riconoscere, è altamente probabile che non si faccia vedere neppure una volta che il giudice l'abbia obbligato a pagare.
> Quindi, arrivano i soldini e il padre è comunque via.
> E il figlio si paga l'università.


risposta: mio padre mi ha riconosciuta perchè in un regolare matrimonio, passava un assegno da miseria a me perchè il giudice ha obbligato mia madre ad accettarlo.
sai che ti dico che dei soldi di mio padre ci faccio beneficienza, io volevo un padre degno di tale nome non un nome e men che meno dei soldi.
non puoi volere qualcosa da qualcuno che non ti ha voluta, salvo forse farsi pagare il conto dell'analista.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> risposta: mio padre mi ha riconosciuta perchè in un regolare matrimonio, passava un assegno da miseria a me perchè il giudice ha obbligato mia madre ad accettarlo.
> sai che ti dico che dei soldi di mio padre ci faccio beneficienza, io volevo un padre degno di tale nome non un nome e men che meno dei soldi.
> non puoi volere qualcosa da qualcuno che non ti ha voluta, salvo forse farsi pagare il conto dell'analista.



Ogni esperienza è diversa. 

La mancanza di una figura paterna non è pagabile in denaro. Le azioni sbagliate dei genitori si abbattono comunque come macigni sui figli, e i soldi non attutiscono per nulla il dolore emotivo.

Ammiro molto anche la scelta di Marì, che decise di non sentir più parlare del primo marito e non prese una lira nè per sè nè per il figlio. La capisco e ammiro.

Tuttavia,* in generale *se uno abbandona donna e figlio mi pare più che giusto che la madre abbia la possibilità di dire "bè ora non puoi semplicemente girare le spalle e via, c'è un bimbo".

In generale, è giusto che ogni genitore si prenda la responsabilità di aver creato una vita indifesa. Se il padre non vuole prendersi la responsabilità emotiva, che almeno paghi.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ogni esperienza è diversa.
> 
> La mancanza di una figura paterna non è pagabile in denaro. Le azioni sbagliate dei genitori si abbattono comunque come macigni sui figli, e i soldi non attutiscono per nulla il dolore emotivo.
> 
> ...


tu nel momento in cui agisci non lo fai per tuo figlio ma per te stessa, perchè il figlio non è in grado di esercitare una scelta.
credo sia insindacabile il fatto che i sentimenti non sono oggetto di contrattazione, il denaro si.
la rivincita su un uomo da parte di una donna non puo' essere quella del figlio su un padre. è pensiero comune che il denaro possa in qualche modo sempre sostituire tutto come quando si dice alla famiglia superstite lo stato riconosce tot euro........

nb. per mia fortuna i segni mal lasciati da un padre così sono stati ampiamente sanati da un patrigno ammirevole.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> tu nel momento in cui agisci non lo fai per tuo figlio ma per te stessa, perchè il figlio non è in grado di esercitare una scelta.
> credo sia insindacabile il fatto che i sentimenti non sono oggetto di contrattazione, il denaro si.
> la rivincita su un uomo da parte di una donna non puo' essere quella del figlio su un padre. è pensiero comune che il denaro possa in qualche modo sempre sostituire tutto come quando si dice alla famiglia superstite lo stato riconosce tot euro........
> *
> nb. per mia fortuna i segni mal lasciati da un padre così sono stati ampiamente sanati da un patrigno ammirevole*.


 ogni tanto un po' di giustizia nella vita


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> tu nel momento in cui agisci non lo fai per tuo figlio ma per te stessa, *perchè il figlio non è in grado di esercitare una scelta.*
> credo sia insindacabile il fatto che i sentimenti non sono oggetto di contrattazione, il denaro si.
> la rivincita su un uomo da parte di una donna non puo' essere quella del figlio su un padre. *è pensiero comune che il denaro possa in qualche modo sempre sostituire tutto* come quando si dice alla famiglia superstite lo stato riconosce tot euro........
> 
> nb. per mia fortuna i segni mal lasciati da un padre così sono stati ampiamente sanati da un patrigno ammirevole.



Non penso affatto che il denaro possa sostituire alcunchè. Ma fa comodo, ed ha la sua importanza.

Proprio perchè il bimbo non è in grado di fare scelte le devo fare io per lui. E sono contenta che ci sia la possibilità per madri non sposate con l'uomo fuggitivo di far valere i diritti del figlio. 
Diritto a soldi. Purtroppo il diritto ad essere amati non c'è.

Non nego che ci sia anche un sentimento di rivalsa. 
Ma, rigirando al frittata, se una donna non si avvale di questo diritto del figlio, potrei dire (non lo dico, ci sono tanti casi, è un esempio) che preferisce ammantarsi di orgoglio e negare al bimbo quello che potrebbe avere -comprese istruzione superiore, cultura, che sono tutti lussi purtroppo- 

Insomma, tu avresti preferito non avere i soldi di tuo padre. Ma ad altri magari avrebbero fatto comodo. Conosco una donna. A LEI avrebbero fatto molto, molto comodo... e quando vede gli ALTRI figli, figli "legittimi" sta male.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non penso affatto che il denaro possa sostituire alcunchè. Ma fa comodo, ed ha la sua importanza.
> 
> Proprio perchè il bimbo non è in grado di fare scelte le devo fare io per lui. E sono contenta che ci sia la possibilità per madri non sposate con l'uomo fuggitivo di far valere i diritti del figlio.
> Diritto a soldi. Purtroppo il diritto ad essere amati non c'è.
> ...


guarda te lo traduco in euro e rivalutato mio padre dava a mia madre la gloriosa cifra di 50 euro se con quelli ci costruisci un futuro universitario scrivimi la ricetta.
aggiungo mia madre è rimasta senza marito, senza casa e senza un lavoro in un botto e con una figlia di 5 anni. mi ha garantito un istruzione, non sono diventata tossica e sono una stimata professionista. 
non insisto non voglio che si pensi che la mia esperienza sia la cosa migliore, da figlia dico che me ne puo' fregare piu' de meno dei soldi, da genitore dico mi rimbocco le maniche e faccio, da persona dico il tempo è galantuomo e prima o poi l'universo rende giustizia.


----------



## Iago (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda te lo traduco in euro e rivalutato mio padre dava a mia madre la gloriosa cifra di *50 euro* se con quelli ci costruisci un futuro universitario scrivimi la ricetta.
> aggiungo mia madre è rimasta senza marito, senza casa e senza un lavoro in un botto e con una figlia di 5 anni. mi ha garantito un istruzione, non sono diventata tossica e sono una stimata professionista.
> non insisto non voglio che si pensi che la mia esperienza sia la cosa migliore, da figlia dico che me ne puo' fregare piu' de meno dei soldi, da genitore dico mi rimbocco le maniche e faccio, da persona dico il tempo è galantuomo e prima o poi l'universo rende giustizia.



scusa, ma il problema sta proprio lì, sulla quantizzazione... è ovvio quello che dici, se tua mamma veniva umiliata tutti mesi quando riceveva i 50€, ma non dovrebbe essere così...è chiaro che parlando in generale si pensa a un equo contributo, e anche io, per esperienza indiretta, credo sia peggio per i figli assistere alla scomparsa totale, sia umana che in solido.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda te lo traduco in euro e rivalutato mio padre dava a mia madre la gloriosa cifra di 50 euro se con quelli ci costruisci un futuro universitario scrivimi la ricetta.
> aggiungo mia madre è rimasta senza marito, senza casa e senza un lavoro in un botto e con una figlia di 5 anni. mi ha garantito un istruzione, non sono diventata tossica e sono una stimata professionista.
> non insisto non voglio che si pensi che la mia esperienza sia la cosa migliore, da figlia dico che me ne puo' fregare piu' de meno dei soldi, da genitore dico mi rimbocco le maniche e faccio, da persona dico il tempo è galantuomo e prima o poi l'universo rende giustizia.



Mi spiace per la tua esperienza. Che è *una* esperienza, comunque.
Tua madre è stata molto in gamba, tu pure. Non sempre va così. La donna che conosco io ha molto sofferto per la mancanza di aiuto economico da parte del padre naturale, che sarebbe stato ben più di 50 euro. E a lei, pure 50 euro avrebbero fatto la differenza. All'epoca le garanzie che ci sono oggi non c'erano.

Oggi una donna può avvalersi, se crede, di questi diritti. Molto meglio che non avere alcuna possibilità di scelta. Tutto qua.

PS mi sa che l'universo se ne frega abbastanza della giustizia... o ci pensiamo noi, o ce la mettiamo via... ma è una opinione personale...


----------

